# christmas presents!!!!



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

im kinda feeling ok today....better than yesterday.....
just done all my housework and wrapped up all my daughters christmas presents!!!
has everyone else got all there pressies yet??????


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

We don`t do christmas presents, well at least i`m not. We celebrate Sinterklaas on 5 december and than give presents.
But i think its 50/50 for Santa vs Sinterklaas. But Santa is gaining ground here.
Good that you feel a lil better 
I still have to buy presents, i think i give a cd or a book.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Anna,
I allways think christmas gets earlier every year,to early,but in saying that this year I have started buying presents early.I have two little ones to buy for and usually I allways leave it right to the last minute, when everything has sold out,and it does my head in completly! So this year I am prepared.  
Personaly I think youre some kind of superwoman LOL,you dont sleep, you look after a 10 month old and struggle with Dp,d and anxiety etc, you do all your house work and youve already started christmas shopping,gosh my mind marvles at you.
What is your secret? :wink:

Rein,Sinterklaas sounds just like santa-claus so Im ghessing its a similar theme?,I must look it up.Personally I like to celebrate in my own way also on the 21 st december which is the pagan festival of Yule, the origional christmas, before christianty took hold and changed it.

Which ever though, I love this time of year, I allways feel at my best autumn-winter.

x


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey spirit,

how u doin???
im no superwoman trust me!!!! im always complaining about how ill i feel!!!!
sometimes i cant even face getting up off the sofa, but i have to....when i get up and get into doing the housework i start feeling a bit better.
im sooo excited about xmas this year....even though it was officially my daughters first xmas last year(she was born on the 18th of dec) this year is much better coz she is walking and really loves her toys... ive bought her first little doll and pram and loads of other stuff, im gonna love seeing her little face!!!
how old are your two???

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah ,Im doing pretty good thanks.  
Definatly I know what you mean,I remember my sons first christmases(sp?) like it was yesturday,The eldest wanted a hoover for his first christmas! LOL. When he unwrapped it he kept repeatedly saying oh hoo err hoo err.......  
The eldest is 10 in eight days,seems impossible!, so he no longer beleives in father christmas.The youngest is six and still beleives,its better when they still beleive in father christmas,makes it more magical.
I dont like the commercial side of christmas but if you have little ones its definatly really special.

EDIT;I should like to clarify that I brought him a Toy Hoover,not a real vacuem cleaner!

x


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't afford to buy presents. I just make cards and darn good at it too! lol.
It's hard to know what to give to someone. If in doubt, I'll just give socks and underwear

:lol:  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Making things is great, its more personal, Im thinking of making cakes, biscuits, sweets... etc for some people too.
I am poor.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

spirit,

i think it does make it alot more magical when they believe in father christmas......
ive literally only bought presents for my daughter this year, oh and my sisters children...thats it, i cant afford much either!!!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol i guess we are all poor than 



Spirit said:


> Rein,Sinterklaas sounds just like santa-claus so Im ghessing its a similar theme?,I must look it up.


Yeah but Sinterklaas is the original  Coca cola has changed him into Santaclaus and brought him over the ocean.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

christmas is so damn expensive!!!!!!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah the month december sucks all your money away


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

tell me about it rein!!!
my daughters birthday is the 18th dec, so ive got double presents to buy!!!!!


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you are doing well, Singer24 I have replied to a few of your posts now and you seem to be doing better in some and bad in others, just wish that everyone here could be feeling a 100 % again especially myself, x-mas is around the bend and it's my favorite time of the year along with the soon coming thanksgiving. I hope that everyones holidays are plentiful and joyous

Jesse


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey dazedandconfused,

thankyou for your reply hun,
i do get really bad days sometimes, but the last couple of days have been alot better....
i cant wait for the day when im better 100%.
im really excited about xmas, im takin my daughter to florida for 2 weeks.....(apart from the flight im really looking forward to it!)

xxxx


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

That's good to hear though that you are doing well, it's not an easy thing to overcome, but with the inner strength and the upbuilding from others anything can be accomplished well i'm happy to hear about your soon to be coming flight to florida, flying is one of those things that causes my anxiety to go shall i say "Ape shit" but pre merry x-mas to you if i don't takl to you before then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, christmas is expensive, thats why I started buying early!  
I am only buying my kids the things I know they really want,im not just buying for the sake of buying,I hate the materialistic side of christmas.

I actually think the pagan Yule is the origional christmas Rein  it predates christiantity.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I actually think the pagan Yule is the origional christmas Rein  it predates christiantity.


I dont know for christmus but the id of a men dressed in red with a beard comes from sinterklaas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes ,it was green before wasnt it,like the green man in paganism. 

X


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

lol germany.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Inzom said:


> lol germany.


???


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, the celebration by most of the christian origin are not big celebrators of christmas simply because of the fact that jesus was not born relatively close to the month of december lol so therefore i do not know where the idea from xmas came to be but it's a load of junk, but the purpose of the holiday is great


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Beyond the reletivities of dates etc I dont think the essential message is junk.Im quite looking forwards to christmas this year for the first time in ages.


----------

